# Small Portable Pens?



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All:

I just changed jobs (great promoted position)--no more working from home though, but the good news is that my office is pet friendly. My office isn't huge and I'm getting a baby gate for the door, but I'd also like to get a little portable pen. Any suggestions? The space I'm thinking to put it is around 3-4 feet--I'm guessing here.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Do you have an x-pen? I took mine apart and use it as a barrier to keep the kiddos out of the dining room.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> Do you have an x-pen? I took mine apart and use it as a barrier to keep the kiddos out of the dining room.


I have an xpen, but I need it for the house when we go out and leave them, so I wanted to get something light and portable to bring to work. I saw this on Amazon--what do you think?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007XXZ69C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A38VHFWVABEJGW


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It's pretty small, 29 inches wide.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your promotion Kim! How exciting!
And how lucky for you that the office is pet friendly.
I bet you will have lots of visitors to your office to see your two little cuties!

I used this play pen for Daisy when she was little. This brand is good quality for the price. They have different colors and sizes. I have the small. Room for a bed, pad and water bowl:
https://www.amazon.com/Small-Tent-P...&qid=1466267915&sr=1-25&keywords=dog+play+pen

Also, did you see this one? So cute!
https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Fol...&qid=1466267915&sr=1-15&keywords=dog+play+pen


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats on the new job, Kim! How exciting! I wish my job allowed dogs too! 

I have the same small pink play pen that Kathleen mentioned in her post. I love it! It's the perfect size for Emma. I brought it with us (easy to fold and take with you anywhere) on the flight over to CA and now it's set up in our corporate housing apartment. I've had it for about 3 years and used it frequently - it's held up really well. 

https://www.amazon.com/Small-Tent-P...&qid=1466274333&sr=1-22&keywords=pet+play+pen

I also have the one below that I really like too but it may be too big for what you need. I use it when I need to put both Bailey and Emma in a play pen (since he's 12 pounds) and it gives them both ample space. I have the large but the smaller sizes may work for you. It's really sturdy and well made. 

https://www.amazon.com/Precision-Pe...&qid=1466274371&sr=1-25&keywords=pet+play+pen


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats on your new job.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> It's pretty small, 29 inches wide.


Okay, so no good.



Bailey&Me said:


> Congrats on the new job, Kim! How exciting! I wish my job allowed dogs too!
> 
> I have the same small pink play pen that Kathleen mentioned in her post. I love it! It's the perfect size for Emma. I brought it with us (easy to fold and take with you anywhere) on the flight over to CA and now it's set up in our corporate housing apartment. I've had it for about 3 years and used it frequently - it's held up really well.
> 
> ...


Yhanks!!! And thanks for the advice!!!



Kathleen said:


> Congratulations on your promotion Kim! How exciting!
> And how lucky for you that the office is pet friendly.
> I bet you will have lots of visitors to your office to see your two little cuties!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Kathleen. I'm really excited about the job. My title is Executive Director of HR and Business Administration. It's for an entertainment advertising company--they produce the posters, TV spots and trailers for film and TV. It's a really creative and fun office. So lucky that I can bring the kiddies.

I think I'll go with the one that have--the other one is super cute, but may be too big--the office is pretty small. Maybe I should measure first. I was hoping to order today to have for Tuesday when I bring them in. I guess I can just gate off the door until it arrives.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations Kim...I'm so excited for you!!! I have the Precision pens too...the small one is great for our RV and fits both girls...not much room for potty pad though. I also have the medium and its pretty large & fits a dog bed and potty pads if needed. I've had them for years and they fold up small enough even for a suitcase...brought them both to Nationals last year


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Congrats on your new job.


Thanks Walter!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Congratulations Kim...I'm so excited for you!!! I have the Precision pens too...the small one is great for our RV and fits both girls...not much room for potty pad though. I also have the medium and its pretty large & fits a dog bed and potty pads if needed. I've had them for years and they fold up small enough even for a suitcase...brought them both to Nationals last year


So funny Lydia, I was just thinking about you!!! Thanks about the job--it was a hard decision, but I'm hoping the right one. I'll definitely need to have a potty pad in there. I think now I'll definitely measure the space I was thinking it could go. I may email you to get your advice!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like this for quick travel or if they want a place to just chill.
Iconic Pet Light Gray Folding Pet House | zulily


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a couple like this in various sizes.
Etna Products Paw Print Pet Playpen | zulily


http://www.zulily.com/p/small-blue-portable-pet-play-pen-5675-35933631.html?pos=ymal&origProduct=27414980


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kim, I already congratulated you when we talked on the phone ... and, you know that I am so happy for you. I know it was a difficult decision for you to make ... in part because your former boss didn't want you to leave. However, I think you do have a great future with your new job. ... and, a much better chance to move up the ladder even more. And, it's really a plus that you can take Tyler and Trissie to work with you.

As for portable pens ... I am no help. I was using part of an x-pen as a gate between the kitchen and living room ... because Snowball decided to take some of his food from the kitchen ... and, then drop it on the carpeting before consuming it! Smart doggie that he is though ... he figured out how to get on the other side when I would take my eyes off of him for a minute. In fact, it was just this morning that I finally caught him in the act! He actually lifted up his little front leg and took his paw to open the gate just enough so that he could get through it! So, needless to say, I am looking for something more escape proof!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

We have one of those pop up play pens and it's pretty small but takes up a lot of space? I think because it's a hexagon and not square. If it were square/rectangular it would be larger but fit in the same space (unless you need a hexagon). What we got was big enough for a potty pad, her little bed, and a water bottle/dish (she drinks from a dribble bottle). It was handy for when she had her knee surgery but I wouldn't leave her in it all day. Also, Daisy is only 3.5lbs so I'm sure 2 dogs would make it even more cramped. Have you thought of a baby playpen? 

This is what we got
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SFA8KBS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats for your promotion I'm Happy for you Keep up the good work. 
Ohto Petit-B Ballpoint Pen - 0.5 mm


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow Kim! I didn't even congrats you on your new job! Sorry and I'm so happy for you! I really think if you take your x-pen and take a section out of it you can use it against a wall and get more useable space. Just a thought. Don't rush into buying anything until you figure out what will work best. Hugs girl!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the Precision Pet also. They do very well in there.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kim, I already congratulated you when we talked on the phone ... and, you know that I am so happy for you. I know it was a difficult decision for you to make ... in part because your former boss didn't want you to leave. However, I think you do have a great future with your new job. ... and, a much better chance to move up the ladder even more. And, it's really a plus that you can take Tyler and Trissie to work with you.
> 
> As for portable pens ... I am no help. I was using part of an x-pen as a gate between the kitchen and living room ... because Snowball decided to take some of his food from the kitchen ... and, then drop it on the carpeting before consuming it! Smart doggie that he is though ... he figured out how to get on the other side when I would take my eyes off of him for a minute. In fact, it was just this morning that I finally caught him in the act! He actually lifted up his little front leg and took his paw to open the gate just enough so that he could get through it! So, needless to say, I am looking for something more escape proof!


Thanks again Marie, your support through the process was just what I needed--love you. So far, so good--although just one day--hopefully all will be good. And, fingers crossed these two little munchkins behave.

Snowball is hilarious. Trissie did the same thing with her crate. Eventually, I stopped locking it!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> Wow Kim! I didn't even congrats you on your new job! Sorry and I'm so happy for you! I really think if you take your x-pen and take a section out of it you can use it against a wall and get more useable space. Just a thought. Don't rush into buying anything until you figure out what will work best. Hugs girl!


Thanks sherry--No worries. I just need to get through this first week before I can feel more comfortable. It's really a weird transition after working from home for 5 years, but I think it will be good for me to be around people--even though I was on the phone a lot.

Our pen is heavy, but you're probably right about waiting. I should first measure the space and then also see how they act. If they're troublesome, I won't be able to bring them. I'm hoping they behave. Tyler will be in school some of the days and on Friday, I'll leave them home--Tony works at home on Fridays. Trissie will start school soon and and trainer said today that she may want Trissie to start Social Club later this week because Tyler is really starting to do well. She wants to see how Tyler reacts to the change of me working and also going to my office.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all of your suggestions. I'm looking at everything!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd go with a Seabreeze petite pen so you can change the configuration as needed.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Congrats for your promotion you deserve it


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

jmm said:


> I'd go with a Seabreeze petite pen so you can change the configuration as needed.


I was about to suggest the very same pen for the very same reason. I have two Seabreeze pens and love them. Lightweight, folds to very flat and can be shaped/sized as needed. They are great.
SeaBreeze Petite Pens - A lightweight solution to heavy exercise pens


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Congrats Kim! 
Hopefully by bringing Tyler to work, he might be calm and relaxed.


----------

